# Post-TT Pathology Report



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey all. Just went to the endocrinologist yesterday. He gave me tons of info and a copy of the pathology report which I thought I'd post for kicks and giggles (and any additional insight) 

Gross Description: is a 16-gram thyroidectomy specimen. The right thyroid lobe measures 3.4x3.0x2.5cm in greatest dimensions. The left lobe measures 3.3x1.5x1.4cm, and the isthmus measures 1.8x1.4x0.8cm in greatest dimensions. The specimen is serially sectioned from superior to inferior, and the cut surfaces reveal poorly defined tan grayish-brown nodules ranging from 0.2 to approximately 1.1cm in greatest dimensions.

Microscopic Description: Sections of right lobe of thyroid show multinodular thyroid parenchyma with lobulated portions of thyroid parenchyma segregated by intersecting fibrotic areas. Patchy lymphoid aggregates are present. Within the fibrotic areas. Patchy lymphoid aggregates are present. Within the thyroid parenchyma is an incidental 2mm papillary microcarcinoma. Sections of right lobe of thyroid demonstrate an 8mm nodular area composed of cellular elements with optical clearing. Numerous nuclear grooves and occasional nuclear pseudo-inclusions are present. Although some areas show a papillary configuration, the dominant pattern is follicular. One apparently separate fibrotic area upon deeper section proves to be contiguous with the larger component. The features are those of papillary thyroid carcinoma with neoplastic elements within fibrotic stroma extending to within 1mm of the inked surface. An additional separate 1mm papillary microcarcinoma is also identified in the right lobe and a 2mm papillary microcarcinoma in the left lobe. Finally, an additional portion of the left lobe shows a circumscribed, apparently encapsulated lesion with a microfollicular architecture consistent with a follicular adenoma.

Final Diagnosis:
Thyroid Gland Resection:
Procedure: Total Thyroidectomy
Specimen Integrity: Intact
Specimen Size: Right Lobe, 3.4x3.0x2.5cm; Left Lobe, 3.3x1.5x1.4cm; Isthmus, 1.8x1.4x0.8cm; Weight: 16 grams
Tumor Focality: Multifocal, Bilateral
Dominant Tumor: Papillary Carcinoma
Tumor Laterality: Left lobe tumor size: 0.8cm in greatest dimensions
Histologic Type: Papillary carcinoma, follicular variant
Architecture: Pappillary and follicular
Cytomorphology: Classical
Histologic Grade: Grade 1 (well differentiated)
Margins: margins clear
Distance of invasive carcinoma to closest margin: less than 1mm
Tumor Capsule: partially encapsulated
Tumor capsular invasion: Present
Lymphovascular invasion: not identified
Extrathyroidal extension: not identified
Second Tumor: papillary microcarcinoma
Left lobe: 0.1cm in greatest dimension, papillary microcarcinoma, Classic papillary architecture, Grade 1, Clear margins.
Third Tumor: Papillary microcarcinoma
Tumor Laterality: Right Lobe
Greatest dimension: 0.2cm in greatest dimension, papillary microcarcinoma, Classic papillary architecture, Grade 1, Clear margins.
Pathologic Stage: pT1a pNX pMX
Additional pathologic findings: Multinodular goiter; follicular adenoma


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jaimee said:


> Hey all. Just went to the endocrinologist yesterday. He gave me tons of info and a copy of the pathology report which I thought I'd post for kicks and giggles (and any additional insight)
> 
> Gross Description: is a 16-gram thyroidectomy specimen. The right thyroid lobe measures 3.4x3.0x2.5cm in greatest dimensions. The left lobe measures 3.3x1.5x1.4cm, and the isthmus measures 1.8x1.4x0.8cm in greatest dimensions. The specimen is serially sectioned from superior to inferior, and the cut surfaces reveal poorly defined tan grayish-brown nodules ranging from 0.2 to approximately 1.1cm in greatest dimensions.
> 
> ...


Oh, my gosh!! That is one very very nasty gland!! Aren't you super glad you had it out?? I know I am and I am thankful that it was found in time and that you are going to be with us for a very very long time!

How are you feeling these days?

Thank you so much for sharing that w/ us. Nasty, nasty! Can't find a better word!


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes, nasty! I am so glad to have it out. I am feeling ok. Its all a lot to process, but God is good and this whole thing has not been without fruit. I will have the RAI in mid-late January and a scan to make sure it hasn't spread. I think that will do a lot to put my mind at ease. I also go back to the ENT in January to have him take another peek at my vocal chord. It has been paralyzed. I really feel that it will come back though. I know lots of people are praying to that end. Normally I am very active in the community, teaching groups of people from local churches about frugal living, couponing and homelessness awareness/what we can do about that. I have been missing that. Hoping it will be possible to get back in there soon, but trying to take advantage of this time to rest and regroup and refocus!

Jaimee
www.spendyourselfchallenge.com


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jaimee said:


> Yes, nasty! I am so glad to have it out. I am feeling ok. Its all a lot to process, but God is good and this whole thing has not been without fruit. I will have the RAI in mid-late January and a scan to make sure it hasn't spread. I think that will do a lot to put my mind at ease. I also go back to the ENT in January to have him take another peek at my vocal chord. It has been paralyzed. I really feel that it will come back though. I know lots of people are praying to that end. Normally I am very active in the community, teaching groups of people from local churches about frugal living, couponing and homelessness awareness/what we can do about that. I have been missing that. Hoping it will be possible to get back in there soon, but trying to take advantage of this time to rest and regroup and refocus!
> 
> Jaimee
> www.spendyourselfchallenge.com


Jaimee; I am impressed with your work in the community. Clearly, you are a child of God! I "know" you are going to heal and be totally fine!!!

I am with you on the "back to basics." Teaching these skills could very well save our future generation. If a sock has a hole, you darn it for heaven's sakes; you don't throw it out........................and so on.

And like do we really need a tricked out Humvee or will a little GM truck do the job just as well? Stuff like that. Learn how to cook......................., learn how to grocery shop wisely!

Oh, I "love it!" You are the bomb!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

Jaimee, I am so glad that things are getting better for you and pray that it only continues to improve each and every day. You are a special lady with the work that you do and maybe God is just giving you a little rest for your body to heal good before you go back to your busy life. I know that God is going to take care of everything for you since you do so much good for others.

Hang in there and take care of yourself!

Thinking and Praying for you! Sending big hugs to you for all you are and do!

Kay


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

Meant to get back on here and say thanks to you both! My vocal cord is coming back to life, which is mega exciting! It's still a little wobbly if I speak at length, but I can tell it will be normal again someday. I go Jan 13 to let the ENT shove the little camera thing back down my nose and have a look! Hoping for a good report. Then 17th Thyrogen shot, 18th Thyrogen shot and 19th RAI to kill off any residual yucks! I appreciate the prayers!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jaimee said:


> Meant to get back on here and say thanks to you both! My vocal cord is coming back to life, which is mega exciting! It's still a little wobbly if I speak at length, but I can tell it will be normal again someday. I go Jan 13 to let the ENT shove the little camera thing back down my nose and have a look! Hoping for a good report. Then 17th Thyrogen shot, 18th Thyrogen shot and 19th RAI to kill off any residual yucks! I appreciate the prayers!


It is really really good to hear from you! You sound good; are you feeling better?

Prayers continue for you on my end. You can count on it. You are going to be tip top here shortly! I just "know" it.

Your positive attitude goes a long long way!


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm feeling alright. I would say energy-wise, I am at about pre-surgery level. That's not fantastic, but it's better than feeling like I'm in a coma! haha. I am at 137mcg synthroid right now and am getting checked every 6 weeks. I have a hunch we may end up upping it again once or twice before we get to an optimal level, but that's ok. Doc says he wants me at about 0.5 TSH. Honestly I think I will feel a ton better emotionally and physically to just have the RAI done and know that I've done what I can to be better and start getting back to normal!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jaimee said:


> I'm feeling alright. I would say energy-wise, I am at about pre-surgery level. That's not fantastic, but it's better than feeling like I'm in a coma! haha. I am at 137mcg synthroid right now and am getting checked every 6 weeks. I have a hunch we may end up upping it again once or twice before we get to an optimal level, but that's ok. Doc says he wants me at about 0.5 TSH. Honestly I think I will feel a ton better emotionally and physically to just have the RAI done and know that I've done what I can to be better and start getting back to normal!


You will be back to normal in no time. Especially when the RAI is behind you. When is that scheduled?


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

January 19th. I'm getting the Thyrogen shots the 2 days before, so I don't have to go any more hypo than I already am! Whole body scan the following week and then we'll hope the whole thing will be over with aside from regular thyroglobulin checks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jaimee said:


> January 19th. I'm getting the Thyrogen shots the 2 days before, so I don't have to go any more hypo than I already am! Whole body scan the following week and then we'll hope the whole thing will be over with aside from regular thyroglobulin checks!


I am looking forward to this event w/you. The end of the end and on to the good life. It is waiting around the corner for you and your positive attitude will continue to motivate and propel you into a very healthy New Year!!


----------

